
Groupon CEO Andrew Mason to Stockholders: OS for eCommerce - iProject
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2012/05/07/in-letter-to-stockholders-groupon-ceo-explains-why-he-wants-to-move-fast-on-a-bumpy-road/
======
tubbo
That's funny. An OS usually isn't made by a company that's rocketing toward
the bottom...

~~~
rollypolly
It's like a horse-and-buggy company pivoting into the auto industry. It
wouldn't be easy, but it could be done.

